# Betta-loving dog



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

I had to share these pics...one of my dogs has always been fascinated by our goldfish. (They live outside in the summer and we overwinter them indoors.) (Here are a couple shots of him examining some of the babies we ended up with last fall.)

When I got our betta last month, he fell in love quickly. Unfortunately for the dog, the betta hides whenever he sees that big snout approach.  I can't say I blame him!


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol! That is adorable. What a handsome dog. I also like the goldfish story!

My cats love my loach tank, but for more nefarious reasons! Lmao. They see the loaches wiggling by the glass really fast and want to pounce.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

So cute! Too bad your fish is scared of him.

My dog used to love to "lick" the one I just lost. Tyrion would even go see her at the corner of the tank and she'd lick the tank where he was.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

Cey, my cats ignore him, which is a relief. They're usually pretty distracted by the bird feeder I have attached to our living room window, though. 

Nyri, that's adorable! My betta is pretty shy (except when it comes to feeding time), but he's recently stopped being freaked out by my fingers. Maybe he'll get used to the snout kisses. I didn't realize how much dog snot I'd have to be cleaning off the tank!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha  That is so cute. It looks like you have one sweet dog there.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

What a sweet looking dog


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol say goodbye to clear pictures unless you plan on taking them right when you clean the glass


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

swampdiamonds said:


> Cey, my cats ignore him, which is a relief. They're usually pretty distracted by the bird feeder I have attached to our living room window, though.
> 
> Nyri, that's adorable! My betta is pretty shy (except when it comes to feeding time), but he's recently stopped being freaked out by my fingers. Maybe he'll get used to the snout kisses. I didn't realize how much dog snot I'd have to be cleaning off the tank!


Oh I bet they LOVE the bird feeder! :lol: Mine are always camped out by the back door looking for lizards to go by.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Aw, how precious!


----------



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! He IS a sweet boy. A maniacal puppy trapped in an old dog's body, but always sweet.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

That is so cute! Your dog seems like a real sweetie.


----------



## AmaV (Jan 11, 2015)

That's cute !

My dog is fascinated with my bettas but she likes to bite at them when they swim up to her ^^;


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

oh my gosh that is adorable! what a sweet puppy...


----------



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

He really is a sweet boy, yes. Although, thank goodness he doesn't try to bite the tank--his jaws are pretty big.

He gets along with all the members of our family:


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Cute! Years ago when my dog was about 1 year old I had a pineapple betta that used to play with him. Betta would swim up and flare Alex would "poke" him with his nose. It lasted about an hour every day. Alex never did that with any of my other bettas.


----------

